# Hilfe ISPConfig 3



## constantin (23. März 2011)

Ich habe folgende problem.

Habe ein Vserver, der mit Debian 5 32bit läuft.

Wollte da ISPConfig installieren alles an vorbereitung usw.. geklappt.
Komme auch ins Webinterface rein uns sehr bei Überwachung:


Web-Server:	Offline
FTP-Server:	Offline
SMTP-Server:	Offline
POP3-Server:	Offline
IMAP-Server:	Offline
DNS-Server:	Online
mySQL-Server:	Offline


Warum, habe schon 3 mal den server neu aufgesetzt und immer wieder das selbe. Ich verstehe es nicht.

Wäre super wenn sich jemand die zeit nehmen könnte und mir helfen könnte,


----------



## beyerservice (23. März 2011)

hallo constantin,

stimmen denn diese Angaben? also läuft wirklich der ftp etc. Server nicht?
Weil schon allein durch die Anzeige muss mindestens der web und der mysql Server laufen, sonst würde ja ISPConfig auch nicht gehen ;-)
Hast du schon bei den Einstellungen des Servers nachgeschaut (also in ISPconfig), habs grad nicht laufen, aber dort kann man einstellen, welche Server verfügbar/überwacht werden und welche nicht. Eventuell ist dort alles deaktiviert.


----------



## Till (23. März 2011)

Vermutlich hat Dein vserver eine falsche Konfiguration für localhost. Poste mal die Ausgabe des Befehls:

netstat -tap

und den Inhalt der Datei /etc/hosts


----------



## constantin (23. März 2011)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 google.de:imaps         *:*                     LISTEN      20664/dovecot   
tcp        0      0 google.de:51234         *:*                     LISTEN      22904/server_linux
tcp        0      0 google.deop3s         *:*                     LISTEN      20664/dovecot   
tcp        0      0 google.de:14534         *:*                     LISTEN      22904/server_linux
tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN      19913/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN      19859/master    
tcp        0      0 google.de:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN      19696/mysqld    
tcp        0      0 google.de:submission    *:*                     LISTEN      25272/sshd      
tcp        0      0 google.deop3          *:*                     LISTEN      20664/dovecot   
tcp        0      0 google.de:imap2         *:*                     LISTEN      20664/dovecot   
tcp        0      0 google.de:http-alt      *:*                     LISTEN      20706/apache2   
tcp        0      0 google.de:www           *:*                     LISTEN      20706/apache2   
tcp        0      0 google.de:tproxy        *:*                     LISTEN      20706/apache2   
tcp        0      0 google.de:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      20756/named     
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      20756/named     
tcp        0      0 google.de:ftp           *:*                     LISTEN      20725/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN      20756/named     
tcp        0      0 google.de:smtp          *:*                     LISTEN      19859/master    
tcp        0      0 google.de:https         *:*                     LISTEN      20706/apache2   
tcp        0     48 google.de:submission    manz-590f18dd.poo:51511 ESTABLISHED 3301/sshd: constant
tcp        0      0 google.de:submission    89.204.153.97:13969     ESTABLISHED 2581/sshd: constant
tcp        0      0 google.de:37537         localhost:domain        TIME_WAIT   -               



Ich habe mal google.de genommen wegen dns auflösung um zu schauen ob es daran gelegen hat werde ich ja natürlich wieder ändern wenne s läuft.


----------



## beyerservice (23. März 2011)

nach welcher Anleitung bist du vorgegangen? also hast du z.B. ein "Perfekt Setup" genommen oder was?
Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass es einen unterschied macht, ob man mysql (wie in den Anleitungen) an keinen Host bindet oder schon (in deinem fall localhost).


----------



## constantin (23. März 2011)

http://www.howtoforge.com/installin...ase-cluster-on-debian-5.0-with-ispconfig-3-p2

Die anleitung habe ich genommen.


----------



## constantin (23. März 2011)

Das wars ???

Keiner mehr ne Idee ???

MFG


----------



## beyerservice (23. März 2011)

leider dein. Dazu müsste man das ganze Setup durchgehen, ob da alles passt für ispconfig. Hab bisher immer das Perfekt Setup genommen (teilweise ohne bind, oder dann den virenscanner deaktiviert wegen zu wenig ram...) und das lief immer.
Vielleicht vergleichst du mal, was da anders ist?


----------



## Till (23. März 2011)

Zitat von constantin:


> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
> tcp        0      0 google.de:imaps         *:*                     LISTEN      20664/dovecot
> tcp        0      0 google.de:51234         *:*                     LISTEN      22904/server_linux
> tcp        0      0 google.deop3s         *:*                     LISTEN      20664/dovecot
> ...


Poste bitte die /etc/hosts Datei wie ich Dich oben gebeten habe. Und bitte nichts ersetzen, sonst kann ich Dir auch nichts dazu sagen. Denn das was Du ersetzt hast, ist genau die Aussage die relevant ist ob Dein setup funktioniert oder nicht. Das google.de geht glaube ich auch so


----------

